# Entry doors



## Ghostcreek (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, my first post, long time "lurker". I am thinking about bidding on some entry doors on a new construction. They are Arch topped. I have only built doors (square top) for my self. I have been woodworking for 30 years, my own business for 10 years. I want to take this on, but am wondering about pitfalls I cannot see (yet!). I also have a ShopBot CNC machine. I was hoping to use this in my manufacturing. Any comments? I have some cad drawings I made, can I post those here?
Any thoughts/suggestion would be welcome.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

My suggestion is that if you have the tools and the skills, go ahead and do it. When you're in the business, you have a choice of taking the jobs you can or not. It may mean paying the bills or not.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

How do you deal with the arched frame? Seems like there'd be some major steaming.


----------



## Ghostcreek (Jul 8, 2009)

Now a days (since using cad instead of head), I draw the part, take the arc, evenly split it up into segments, shorter the better, then the grain curves evenly( vertical grain Doug. Fir), mill the joints (whatever you use), Glue up, draw arc on wood, bandsaw or CNC . Exotic woods, I build door similar, but veneer the species on, then I would get the grain following the same direction. The trim I lay up 1/4" strips in an mdf jig. Hope this answers your query?:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wanted to give a plug to the Freud door making bit set. Worked like a charm for me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No bending or steaming here*



Ghidrah said:


> How do you deal with the arched frame? Seems like there'd be some major steaming.






  bill

Also check this out!


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry I totally miss understood, when Ghostcreek said arched tops my brain was seeing an arched/1/2 rnd. transom over the door frame, not a round topped door.


----------



## Ghostcreek (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks all for the tips. Glad to hear the Freud set worked good. I was planning on getting that and trying. Arches will be the death of me. I do alot of finish work, and those are tricks, to be sure!


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Go for it , I know all with all the radius work I do it keeps me in a place that alot of guys cant touch certain jobs. Hence more work


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

Texas? Doors? It's tough to compete against all the mom and pop operations running illegals. However, if you can find someone who appreciates a well constructed door, you can make money. I've seen a lot of arched doors where they laminate three pieces of 3/4" material to make the tenon joint. With such a large tenon you get a lot of movement and the joint looks bad and falls apart. Their solution is to put 50 finish nails into the wood. Keep your head up and market to people who are looking for quality.


----------



## Ghostcreek (Jul 8, 2009)

Project in full swing. 17 doors, prehung. Freud entry door set running good, nice cut quality. Doing "packets of doors", when I realized I had to store order until complete! Thinking a few will be in the wifes garage for a bit :blink:. Never made so many doors at once. Loving the challenge, once I got the fever for the project!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Doors*

Micheal, how about some photos? Sounds like a fun project you've got going.

I've built a fair amount of radius jambs and doors. I've always laminated the jambs from re-sawn thin stock.

Here is a sampling of some doors I've done.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some beautiful work!*

Some of the most beautiful work I've seen on this forum have been arch top doors and Bret, these are among the best. Ghostcreek let's see some pix from you as well! all 17? :laughing: bill


----------

